# Stihl FS65 Teikei carb?!?



## ramzilla (May 6, 2015)

I know this is an older machine but I love this thing and want to fix it again. P&C are in excellent condition as well as the whole unit really. My problem is this dang Teikei 8N3 carb. I have never really been able to get it dialed in right the whole time I've had it. I have searched high and low and can't seem to find a new replacement carb and don't know if I can swap in a different carb. Any of you guys have any leads or advice?


----------



## DND 9000 (May 7, 2015)

Hi ramzilla
As I know there was another carburetor for the FS 65. That was the Walbro WT-38B (4117 120 0605) but this carb isn`t anymore availible from the factory. That carb was last availible in 2002. For that one, there was a replacement carb the WT-189B (4211 120 0602) But this carburetor was last availible from factory in 2014. So maybe this is a chance for you to find one. But I´m not shure if this will fit your old trimmer. I think the best is go to your dealer an ask for it.

Sorry for my bad english it`s not my native language.

Regards from Germany,
Sebastian


----------



## ramzilla (May 7, 2015)

Already tried the dealer and they were useless. just wanted to sell me a nee trimmer. I already have a newer one but want to get this one going again.


----------

